# brute down on power..... need help



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

So I will try and make this as short as possible but still give good details. Went riding saturday and sunday at mud muckers. Bike ran great saturday all day. Sunday morning it was heck to crank it, finally poured gas down the carbs and got it running. Rode for prolly 4 hours and noticed bike was just loosing power. Acted like it had trash in the carbs. Got back on the main roads and tried to clear it out. Bike would run 25mph tops in high range, cupped snorkel to try and clear it a few times and it got even worse. Now it would do 10mph tops and trying to go faster just built tons of heat. Again I was thinking fuel issue. Pulled bike back to camp and came home.

Once home, can't get bike to run at all even pouring gas down the carbs. Cleaned carbs no change. Tested vacuum pump and tested bad. Replaced with a Mr Gasket 42s pump. No change still wont crank. Blew all the lines out, carb vents, replaced plugs, etc, no change. Dug deeper and found out valves were out of adjustment. Set them and now it will crank and idle perfect but we are back to the original issue, bike is way down on power and wont go over 25mph. Bike puts out massive heat trying to run past idle and takes no time before fan comes on. Bypassed moose module and went straight to CDI no change. Oil is full, radiator is full, no indication of fluid mixing in either. No unusual noises or anything just has no power. Acts like its running real lean but cant find why. Anyone have some thoughts or suggestions? It has me stumped to say the least.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Exhaust plugged?


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

eagleeye76 said:


> Exhaust plugged?


Not that I can tell. Idles perfect so exhaust seems fine.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

See if you have a lot of blow by in the crank case vent if it's blowing alot of air mabey your low on compresion


----------



## 06bruteforce750 (Jun 26, 2012)

Mine done the same thing.I adjusted the valves and it brought it back to life.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Still sounds like a fuel issue. Hmmm

Did you pull the carbs? I'd do that next and see if one was acting up. It sounds like maybe 1 cylinder is getting fuel and the other isn't. But that's just my guess. 






If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

I would check your compression and your fuel bowls as you could have issues there.

Maybe check that your valves aren't out of adjustment one more time.

Did u plug the old CDI in just to see if your cdi went bad??


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Forgot to mention I did pull carbs and clean them. No issues found there. All the boots and diaphragms look good and everything was clean. Blew jets and air ways all out for good measure. I've done the valves and they are set right by the timing marks but I am beginning to think the bottom chain may have slipped causing the timing to be off.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

That would explain that light rattle/ting sound we heard at mm 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

mcpyro3 said:


> That would explain that light rattle/ting sound we heard at mm
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Yea it's still there. You just can hear a rattle when letting off the gas like a chain is vibrating. I know our local kawie mechanic personally so going to get him to look at it this week and see what he thinks.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Let me know what y'all figure out and if ya need a chain I got the 2 I showed ya... you move your Rad up yet?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Will do. Thanks. No at this point I've just been trying to make it run without introducing new issues lol.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> Not that I can tell. Idles perfect so exhaust seems fine.


So I am going to have to eat my words on this one. :34: YES the exhaust was indeed clogged up. :banghead: The swamp series exhaust I have has reallllyyyyyy tiny holes in the last tube chamber that had gotten mud in from the outlet and had just about completely stopped up. I have it all apart now, gonna get some new packing for it tomorrow and finish trying to clean it up.


----------

